# Lucky duck goose flapper



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Anyone use this decoy in the field? Seems like a good way to get out of flagging. I like this concept much better that the spinning wing goose.


----------



## WaskaWoodies (Oct 21, 2011)

Works amazing. Ran it last fall and it was a literal goose magnet. Id hit the goose flapper and they would turn their heads and make a bee line straight to it. I did, however, find a little difficulty with it in 20+ mph winds. The wings would have a tougher time giving it that look of a goose landing or stretching since the wind would blow and hold them up. Other than that I love it and recommend it for sure


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Anyone know where I can find one for a deal?


----------



## SDOutdoorsman (Mar 9, 2009)

$179 + free shipping and no tax on Ebay is the cheapest I've seen them.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Have 1 for sale.Like new.Used twice.
$145


----------

